# SquirrelMail IMAP setup for Mac Mail



## mikefly

Hello all, I'm just starting with a company that uses squirrelmail to manage their webmail and I'd like to add this work account to mac mail, but I'm having trouble finding a page on the settings I'll have to put in for it to work.

Can anyone out there help with that?


----------



## crawford

You can set up this account like any other in Mac Mail. SquirrelMail is simply a webmail interface (and not a very good one, IMO).

Instructions for adding another email account to Mail can be found here: Setting up Mail in Mac OS X


----------



## rgray

The specific settings (user name, SMTP/POP or IMAP servers, port IDs and so on) should be available from the company's IT or (if it is a smaller outfit) from their ISP.

You plug those values into Mail.app according to instructions on the page mentioned above by *crawford*.


----------



## mikefly

Hmmm... I'm not really getting much support from them as they are a small company... And there doesn't seem to be much out there on this topic when I google it - and I'm not really seeing anything in the help files once I log into the webmail account itself... 

Has anyone out there configured their squirrelmail IMAP accounts with mac mail? are there typical settings you could toss at me to try?


----------



## rgray

mikefly said:


> Hmmm... I'm not really getting much support from them as they are a small company... And there doesn't seem to be much out there on this topic when I google it - and I'm not really seeing anything in the help files once I log into the webmail account itself...
> 
> Has anyone out there configured their squirrelmail IMAP accounts with mac mail? are there typical settings you could toss at me to try?


There won't be much "out there" because the settings you need are specific to your company and its ISP. The webmail page isn't going to give you much except (likely) the domain. You need:

a domain name
a username (w/password)
SMTP server (usual forms are smpt.domain.com or mail.domain.com)
IMAP server (usual forms are imap.domain.com or mail.domain.com)
SSL yes/no
port numbers
All plugged in to the usual places in Mail.

The squirrelmail thing is just a mail front end and should NOT give away more than domain for obvious security reasons.

As a consultant I would (tell you to) contact the provider if the company has no significant IT.


----------



## rgray

Is this SquirrelMail the open source product of squirrelmail.*org*? The logo would look like this:








If so there is a user manual which might help.

I still say that your fastest route to answers is to figure out who is the ISP for the company and go direct to them for info. SquirrelMail is not an ISP. It is just the "wrapper" for some IMAP server - what we are looking for here are the details of THAT server. What is the URL for the service? (PM me if you don't want to put it up for the whole forum to see.) That might provide a clue as to the domain, at the very least.

There is also a squirrelmail.*com* but it seems to be just a listing service of various mail related services.


----------

